# Link in Outlook email prohibited



## azflyer (Dec 4, 2008)

The only change recently was the removal of Internet Explorer and the installation of Firefox. Now hyperlinks in email are prohibited from working due to “... restrictions on this computer. See your system administrator.”


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Did you fully uninstall Internet Explorer? If so, I would advise you reinstall it and just not use it instead. Windows relies on IE existing.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Please follow this MS article...

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/310049/hyperlinks-are-not-working-in-outlook


----------

